# Customising the house exterior



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

Spoiler












Try and spot everything that you could possibly customise for the housing exterior. Seems like the roof, wall, door, mailbox, fence are all customisable. Some interesting things to note is that the windows don't seem to change throughout the house upgrades, I hope this isn't true.. it would be awesome having different shaped windows for the house. 

Another interesting thing that doesn't seem to change is the tiling of the house exterior, all 4 houses in the screen shots seem to all have the same stone like flooring, I hope this also changes as part of the customisation. Last thing to point out is that there are a pair of lamps on the mansion-like wall. The middle two screen shots seem to have the same lamps but hopefully these lamps are also customisable. 

Okay actually one last thing (then i will leave you alone), it _seems_ like the door, fence, mailbox seem to have some familiar designs. Could it be possible that these could be new additions to the furniture series? Comment/discuss below.

p.s. Alot of ppl saying the clock tower is part of the town hall but you can see in the screenshots that it's just a tower.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

i'm really interested to see what other themes there are.

Also there's house themes in the street pass house street in the promo with different exteriors. I'm too lazy to screen shot them though


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah yuk definitely spot themes. I saw a door that wa made donuts and frosting so probably a gingerbread house.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

so i'm not the only one who thinks its a doughnut


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

looks like i was right, the flooring for the house exterior is customisable (either its the same rug for the interior or a whole different tile). The lights in the 3rd screenshot are different as well.. so its likely those are customisable as well. excellent

note: seems to be a sign/board outside each home.. probably contains the information of the streetpasser and maybe other details.


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah yuk definitely spot themes. I saw a door that wa made donuts and frosting so probably a gingerbread house.



i'm guessing it could be a new addition to the sweet furniture series


----------



## Keenan (Jun 25, 2012)

I love that you can design the exterior. The more designing the better.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah i'm pretty sure the signboard would have the streetpass info


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I agree on the signboard, and yeah gingerbread theme and inside you find the sweets theme lol, they probably designed outdoor stuff to match up with specific temes


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 25, 2012)

I can't wait to customize my house! Now the question(s) is how many rooms, how much space, where they would be located, and what the house would look like from the outside...


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 25, 2012)

I think it would be cool if you could have little ledges with potted flowers on them


----------



## Anna (Jun 25, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> I think it would be cool if you could have little ledges with potted flowers on them


I like idea :3


----------



## Odette (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I think the house customisation themes will link in with various furniture series. I'm really looking forward to customising my own home exterior!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 25, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Anyone know what these are?
> 
> View attachment 953



I think they're just information cards. Like the character and town name of who you streetpassed


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah they probabaly, are they only appear in the streetpass section.


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> I think it would be cool if you could have little ledges with potted flowers on them



yeahs somebody suggested this somewhere. it would be great to plant your own flowers in those ledges.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 25, 2012)

well it looks like there is going to be enough stuff to do in this game to keep me busy for a year,
I wonder if the inside furniture well have an effect on the outside like will the air conditioning item
have the back side show up on the outside and will the fireplace item add a chimney.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 25, 2012)

The new houses look great! I really, REALLY love the one with the green roof. Looks like something i would make...and will be making!

How do you guys think w'll get these things? Maybe you buy each one from the Housing Agency, and more become available when you upgrade?


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> well it looks like there is going to be enough stuff to do in this game to keep me busy for a year,
> I wonder if the inside furniture well have an effect on the outside like will the air conditioning item
> have the back side show up on the outside and will the fireplace item add a chimney.



i was so sure that they would add a chimney but now i'm not so sure seeing the new redesigned houses.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 25, 2012)

I forgot about the chimneys. Maybe you can add them on separately? 

And am I the only one who thinks the fully upgraded houses kind of look like the mansions from Luigi's Mansion? o.o


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

I bet Gracie WIll start selling "designer House Decor" in her shop, lol I would actually like that. I hope you can earn some in events too.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> I can't wait to customize my house! Now the question(s) is how many rooms, how much space, where they would be located, and what the house would look like from the outside...


yeah i cant wait either



The_ACguy said:


> I think it would be cool if you could have little ledges with potted flowers on them


yes good idea



traceguy said:


> Anyone know what these are?
> 
> View attachment 953


was discussed somewhere else, believed to display info on houses obtained via street pass



Superpenguin said:


> I bet Gracie WIll start selling "designer House Decor" in her shop, lol I would actually like that. I hope you can earn some in events too.


doubt it


Curious to see how much exterior customization costs


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 26, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Anyone know what these are?
> 
> View attachment 953



Those are StreetPass signs to tell you who's house they are. That area with the sidewalk and the houses is the StreetPass model house area.


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I forgot about the chimneys. Maybe you can add them on separately?
> 
> And am I the only one who thinks the fully upgraded houses kind of look like the mansions from Luigi's Mansion? o.o



that might not be the final expansion, you never know. Anyways i like it


----------



## Wubajub (Jun 26, 2012)

I just think the tower as seen in the photos is a clock tower which I don't like the design of.

Photo 1 and photo 4 have the cherry trees on both sides with different colours. This isn't significant but I just found it weird.




The_ACguy said:


> I think it would be cool if you could have little ledges with potted flowers on them



Reminds me of the idea in which you could have a radio on a ledge! 

Agghghghg, gimme AC3DS NOAW!


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

Wubajub said:


> I just think the tower as seen in the photos is a clock tower which I don't like the design of.
> 
> Photo 1 and photo 4 have the cherry trees on both sides with different colours. This isn't significant but I just found it weird.



Well there could (possibly) be different designs of the clock tower and you could maybe choose a different style of colour for it as well.. who knows. And whaaa? How are the cherry trees different colours? The 1st screenshot just has a bit of a darker shadow to it so possibly the sun can now cast shadows or something. idk.. i don't see much difference.


----------



## Pinku (Jun 26, 2012)

unique said:


> View attachment 947View attachment 949
> 
> looks like i was right, the flooring for the house exterior is customisable (either its the same rug for the interior or a whole different tile). The lights in the 3rd screenshot are different as well.. so its likely those are customisable as well. excellent
> 
> note: seems to be a sign/board outside each home.. probably contains the information of the streetpasser and maybe other details.


The House at the top right (the second picture) looks like it could be Stitches house. ^u^


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

Pinku said:


> The House at the top right (the second picture) looks like it could be Stitches house. ^u^



you just mentioned a pretty fantastic idea. What if villagers/neighbours have their own designed house exteriors to match with their interior furniture series? yay or nay?


----------



## Pinku (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, Im surprised nobody has mentioned it, there are so many unique houses in that town.

This is a very good idea because it is sometimes hard to tell who lives where when all the houses look similar like in the previous games. It should make things much more easier.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

unique said:


> you just mentioned a pretty fantastic idea. What if villagers/neighbours have their own designed house exteriors to match with their interior furniture series? yay or nay?



I say nay, their houses would start to look too much like yours then, the villagers get their own designs of houses, we get ours, don't upset the balance.


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I say nay, their houses would start to look too much like yours then, the villagers get their own designs of houses, we get ours, don't upset the balance.



their houses are a completely different shape/size so i don't really see that balance that you're implying. But i sort of see what you're getting at.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

I just don't feel residents need custom exterior options, Ilike the normal houses, I am sure Nintendo added tons more resident House designs as well, so they dont all look very similar.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I just don't feel residents need custom exterior options, Ilike the normal houses, I am sure Nintendo added tons more resident House designs as well, so they dont all look very similar.



agree. but it would be cool if the animals could design their houses as well


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> agree. but it would be cool if the animals could design their houses as well



That would give the animals too much individuality and in my town here i am mayor, it is outlawed, lol.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

animals shouldn't design their own houses.
it seems kinda stupid;
if you want the town to look nice, you'll design them yourself so they look good.
If the animals designed them, they'd make one be bright pink, and the other be dark green. 
It'd just look ugly imo


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> animals shouldn't design their own houses.
> it seems kinda stupid;
> if you want the town to look nice, you'll design them yourself so they look good.
> If the animals designed them, they'd make one be bright pink, and the other be dark green.
> It'd just look ugly imo



true that.

and for me it seems like the animals will be near my level, but I wanna be the boss of my town >


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 30, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> true that.
> 
> and for me it seems like the animals will be near my level, but I wanna be the boss of my town >



Yeah, I don't mind if I design the animal's house, just I don't want them to, I'd leave their house they way it is unless I really liked them.


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> true that.
> 
> and for me it seems like the animals will be near my level, but I wanna be the boss of my town >



yes this.
i think we can customize their houses


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 1, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yes this.
> i think we can customize their houses




I hope we can, then I'd make the animals' houses kind of matching so my town would at least have a theme


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 1, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I hope we can, then I'd make the animals' houses kind of matching so my town would at least have a theme



I will only customize my fav animals houses.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 1, 2012)

Does anyone know or have an idea of where to buy the house exterior items?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 1, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Does anyone know or have an idea of where to buy the house exterior items?



Most likely a new shop opens up.


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I hope we can, then I'd make the animals' houses kind of matching so my town would at least have a theme


I'm sure a lot of people would



Superpenguin said:


> I will only customize my fav animals houses.


why? then some will have posh houses and the others will be ugly, it'll look weird imo



Volvagia said:


> Does anyone know or have an idea of where to buy the house exterior items?


props a new shop, or the same way we add out door items


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 2, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Most likely a new shop opens up.





Bidoof said:


> props a new shop, or the same way we add out door items




Yeah it seems like there would be a new store. I wonder who would run it.

And I'm thinking bout the price... I hope it's reasonable. But I wouldn't want it too cheap, because it's not like revamping your house irl is cheap.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah i think maybe the same prices as out door furniture would be good


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> why? then some will have posh houses and the others will be ugly, it'll look weird imo



It's my town, not yours thank you. 

And Nook(being the real estate agent) might sell them, and you probably get the ones you don't have by passing someone with them via streetpass.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It's my town, not yours thank you.
> 
> And Nook(being the real estate agent) might sell them, and you probably get the ones you don't have by passing someone with them via streetpass.



thats why i put imo


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 2, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> And Nook(being the real estate agent) might sell them, and you probably get the ones you don't have by passing someone with them via streetpass.



Yeah, nook should sell them.


----------



## 22spike20 (Jul 3, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> well it looks like there is going to be enough stuff to do in this game to keep me busy for a year,
> I wonder if the inside furniture well have an effect on the outside like will the air conditioning item
> have the back side show up on the outside and will the fireplace item add a chimney.



that is 
 a good idea


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 3, 2012)

I was thinking either:
Nook - because he is now a real estate agent
Lyle - because he works at the HRC
New store - because they have been adding new/older concepts and stuff

I really hope that Nook sells them though.


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

I dont mind who sells them


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I dont mind who sells them



Haha, Harriet should sell them then.


----------



## ACking (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you think that there will be a new character if there is a shop for exterior decorations?


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 3, 2012)

ACking said:


> Do you think that there will be a new character if there is a shop for exterior decorations?



Maybe. Since a llama / alpaca runs the new furniture store, we might see a new character. Or they might bring an existing one, because Kicks now has a shoe store and Timmy runs the tool shop.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Maybe. Since a llama / alpaca runs the new furniture store, we might see a new character. Or they might bring an existing one, because Kicks now has a shoe store and Timmy runs the tool shop.



Timmy runs the furniture shop, the alpaca was nevver confirmed for a furniture shop.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 3, 2012)

Well in timmy's shop there were tools and flooring and stuff like that.

in the llama's shop you can see a drawer, drum kit and other things.

to me it seems the llama owns a furniture shop, and it wasn't confirmed that timmy runs the furniture store either.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Well in timmy's shop there were tools and flooring and stuff like that.
> 
> in the llama's shop you can see a drawer, drum kit and other things.
> 
> to me it seems the llama owns a furniture shop, and it wasn't confirmed that timmy runs the furniture store either.



Timmy owns THEE store, meaning Tom Nook's store in all the other games, he owns the MAIN store. And since when does the furniture for sale appear on shelves, it just doesn't resemble a furniture store to me, more like a customize place.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 3, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Timmy owns THEE store, meaning Tom Nook's store in all the other games, he owns the MAIN store. And since when does the furniture for sale appear on shelves, it just doesn't resemble a furniture store to me, more like a customize place.









they're not on shelves.

but w/e it's my opinion and im not gonna force u to think the same.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> there not on shelves.
> 
> but w/e it's my opinion and im not gonna force u to think the same.



they are those crate things, and those were never in nook's store for furniture. Oh and I just noticed that pink wallpaper looks like that pink insulation stuff they put houses, anyone else think so?


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah it kind of does  never thought of it that way.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2012)

The store just looks like antiques, and the background definitely makes it look more so.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 3, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Well in timmy's shop there were tools and flooring and stuff like that.
> 
> in the llama's shop you can see a drawer, drum kit and other things.
> 
> to me it seems the llama owns a furniture shop, and it wasn't confirmed that timmy runs the furniture store either.



Did no one see what I put before? It looks like the new Auction House!!!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Did no one see what I put before? It looks like the new Auction House!!!



That's what I was thinking, and I've been meaning to say it but keep getting sidetracked.


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Timmy owns THEE store, meaning Tom Nook's store in all the other games, he owns the MAIN store. And since when does the furniture for sale appear on shelves, it just doesn't resemble a furniture store to me, more like a customize place.


since you wanna get technical.
It was never confirmed that the shop Timmy owns is the main shop, or is Nook's old store.



JabuJabule said:


> Did no one see what I put before? It looks like the new Auction House!!!


I don't know.



I really have no idea what the Alpaca owns.
It does look like an antique store, but i just dont think it is the auction house.
I really have no idea what it is.
~It is a mystery


----------



## RisingSun (Jul 3, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Did no one see what I put before? It looks like the new Auction House!!!



I'm thinking that it is the furniture customization shop that was confirmed in the roundtable.  She may also sell furniture on consignment, which would probably resemble the auction house a bit.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 4, 2012)

Now I don't know what to think... I'm thinking furniture customization or furniture shop.


----------



## ACking (Jul 4, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh and I just noticed that pink wallpaper looks like that pink insulation stuff they put houses, anyone else think so?


I think it looks the cabin wall. Only pink. Maybe u can customize wallpapers? Even if it's just the base color of it?


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 4, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> they're not on shelves.
> 
> but w/e it's my opinion and im not gonna force u to think the same.



I really want that dresser, and the lamp in the top right.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 4, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I really want that dresser, and the lamp in the top right.



Same! I love the lamp


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 4, 2012)

I also really like the boots and pants he's wearing in that picture! I want the now >:3

In case anyone's wondering, I'm incorporating a lot of AC 3DS stuff into my fanfiction. Link's in my signature!


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 4, 2012)

I wonder if you can unlock certain exteriors from streetpass....


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I wonder if you can unlock certain exteriors from streetpass....



I'm pretty sure you can unlock features you don't have by passing people with those features, though I doubt you can get any "special streetpass only" ones.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 4, 2012)

I wanna make my house look like a haunted mansion..


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I wanna make my house look like a haunted mansion..



I wanna make mine look like a snow castle.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 4, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I'm pretty sure you can unlock features you don't have by passing people with those features, though I doubt you can get any "special streetpass only" ones.



Like maybe each town has specific ones.

Or they could just do it like everyday there's a new selection, cause when I go out with my 3DS, I don't get much streetpass tags. Only 1 every 2 times.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Like maybe each town has specific ones.
> 
> Or they could just do it like everyday there's a new selection, cause when I go out with my 3DS, I don't get much streetpass tags. Only 1 every 2 times.


I bet it will be with spotpass too, that's what happened with me on Mario 3D land, the people I raced online through Mario Kart ended up appearing on Mario 3D land.
I also bet the holiday characters will add speccial holiday doors/roofs/fence/mailbox, brick layouts to what you get from them. Like you talk to Franklin and he can give you a Harvest House decoration or a Harvest furniture piece.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 4, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I wanna make mine look like a snow castle.



That would look great in the winter. Like you said with the holiday visitors, snowmen could give you snow themed house parts along with furniture when you build them.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> That would look great in the winter. Like you said with the holiday visitors, snowmen could give you snow themed house parts along with furniture when you build them.



Yes, I'd like that too. I also think Gracie should sell the house pieces that correspond to the seasonal furniture set she has for sale at that time, but when I mentioned this before, everyone seemed against it.(apparently the want one single store that specializes in house exterior decor)


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 4, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I bet it will be with spotpass too, that's what happened with me on Mario 3D land, the people I raced online through Mario Kart ended up appearing on Mario 3D land.
> I also bet the holiday characters will add speccial holiday doors/roofs/fence/mailbox, brick layouts to what you get from them. Like you talk to Franklin and he can give you a Harvest House decoration or a Harvest furniture piece.



Yeah, i'm not sure if I'm right, but was it confirmed there would be DLC?

Yes, holiday-exclusive things


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Yeah, i'm not sure if I'm right, but was it confirmed there would be DLC?
> 
> Yes, holiday-exclusive things



If DLC was ever confirmed, I never heard anything about it, though I assume it would be and Ithink it would be cool to get exterior house designs through DLC.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I really want that dresser, and the lamp in the top right.


yeah, I think i will like this store a lot



Volvagia said:


> I wonder if you can unlock certain exteriors from streetpass....


I hope you can, but i hope you cant. street pass doens't exist in australia



Prof Gallows said:


> I wanna make my house look like a haunted mansion..





Superpenguin said:


> I wanna make mine look like a snow castle.


possibilities are endless



Volvagia said:


> Yeah, i'm not sure if I'm right, but was it confirmed there would be DLC?
> 
> Yes, holiday-exclusive things


It hasn't actually been said in black and white, but there is an article somewhere which has lead to there might not be, as it said something like most of the content will be in the game already.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 6, 2012)

Why doesn't Streetpass exist in Australia? It HAS to exist. I don't get what you mean, Bidoof.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2012)

Does spotpass at least exist?


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 6, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure if I'm right, but was it confirmed there would be DLC?


I am pretty sure Iwata said that AC: 3DS would not have it, but I don't remember him saying it was a bad idea. I think he said it would be incorporated in the next installment, though.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> I am pretty sure Iwata said that AC: 3DS would not have it, but I don't remember him saying it was a bad idea. I think he said it would be incorporated in the next installment, though.



WHAT! I want DLC so bad, could you please try to find the video he said this?


----------



## unique (Jul 6, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Why doesn't Streetpass exist in Australia? It HAS to exist. I don't get what you mean, Bidoof.



he was being sarcastic but there's a hint of truth in there as well. It's true I walk around with my 3ds sometimes to shopping malls and at the end of the day theres only 1 or none. Australia isn't like japan, not many people here own a 3ds let alone walk around with it. 



XenoVII said:


> I am pretty sure Iwata said that AC: 3DS would not have it, but I don't remember him saying it was a bad idea. I think he said it would be incorporated in the next installment, though.



err he didn't say that. And when did he say it was going to be incorporated in the next instalment? It's not even really a ground breaking feature, it's already seen on city folk so get your facts straight. The 3ds version would obviously get dlc, there's no doubt about that. anyway Iwata already commented about it saying that the game might rely on add on content but the majority of the content would already be in the game. http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/events/120427/05.html ctrl+f it if you don't believe me.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Why doesn't Streetpass exist in Australia? It HAS to exist. I don't get what you mean, Bidoof.



Pretty much what Unique said.
I've had my 3DS for over a year now and I legit take it everywhere I go, and I only have 3 street passes


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 7, 2012)

unique said:


> err he didn't say that. And when did he say it was going to be incorporated in the next instalment? It's not even really a ground breaking feature, it's already seen on city folk so get your facts straight. The 3ds version would obviously get dlc, there's no doubt about that. anyway Iwata already commented about it saying that the game might rely on add on content but the majority of the content would already be in the game. http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/events/120427/05.html ctrl+f it if you don't believe me.



Thank you! I knew I heard it was confirmed somewhere. And anyways, if they had it on CF, why not have in AC3DS?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Thank you! I knew I heard it was confirmed somewhere. And anyways, if they had it on CF, why not have in AC3DS?



Yeah, it mostly likely will be added, though we might not start getting DLCs until a few months into the release which is fine because DLC isn't a major thing I need to buy the game.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 7, 2012)

unique said:


> err he didn't say that. And when did he say it was going to be incorporated in the next instalment? It's not even really a ground breaking feature, it's already seen on city folk so get your facts straight. The 3ds version would obviously get dlc, there's no doubt about that. anyway Iwata already commented about it saying that the game might rely on add on content but the majority of the content would already be in the game. http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/events/120427/05.html ctrl+f it if you don't believe me.



Thank you for clearing that up. I remember him saying that somewhere because he never gave a definite answer (but it will most likely be like CF). Thanks for correcting me, my mistake for the partially-false rumor. And when I said Iwata said it might be in the next, I was a bit of. Katsuya Eguchi (the creator of the series and someone helping creating the Wii U) said that he liked the Miiverse and might incorporate that in the next installment, and he might offer more DLC or something.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

I still dont see the big deal about DLC.

Sure, I'd love to see DLC in the game, it's nice, but i'm not bothered if it's in the game or not.
It's like Animal Tracks, if they put it in, great, if they dont, still great.
I'm neutral to the idea.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I still dont see the big deal about DLC.
> 
> Sure, I'd love to see DLC in the game, it's nice, but i'm not bothered if it's in the game or not.
> It's like Animal Tracks, if they put it in, great, if they dont, still great.
> I'm neutral to the idea.



Honestly I want it, because it adds to the lasting appeal, I am sorta neutral about it, but I am more leaning towards wanting it cause it just adds to the lasting appeal getting people to go on for it, even if it's just a few days a month.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 7, 2012)

I want it because it adds more to the game. For example, Professor Layton. Once I finished all the puzzles, I found nothing to do but to replay the puzzles. Then I started downloading the weekly puzzles and I had more to do. That's just how I feel about DLC. I know Animal Crossing's DLC might just be furniture, but if I finished the catalog, DLC would give new things, which I'd love...  y'know what I mean?


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 7, 2012)

OHHHH, THAT'S what you meant by it not existing.


----------



## unique (Jul 11, 2012)

Another new house exterior and it's part of the "mermaid set" (the ocean looking interior theme seen before in the latest trailer). It seems like I was right before the exterior will also coincide with the interior so both will be part of the same furniture set. Wow now that we know that the exterior are all part of the furniture sets the possibilities are endless. Seems like we're starting to get those build up of updates from the game, I'm satisfied.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2012)

unique said:


> Another new house exterior and it's part of the "mermaid set" (the ocean looking interior theme seen before in the latest trailer). It seems like I was right before the exterior will also coincide with the interior so both will be part of the same furniture set. Wow now that we know that the exterior are all part of the furniture sets the possibilities are endless. Seems like we're starting to get those build up of updates from the game, I'm satisfied.



ohh wow. Where'd you find that?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 11, 2012)

It's the newest news vision though I think you already know, and it was said only a few sets contain house designs not all, I would assume all special firnitirr sets would have house exteriors.


----------



## unique (Jul 11, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It's the newest news vision though I think you already know, and it was said only a few sets contain house designs not all, I would assume all special firnitirr sets would have house exteriors.



Only a "few" sets? I assumed all furniture sets would have their own house exteriors not just "special". How do you know? Did you translate the text or something? Now I'm depressed.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 11, 2012)

unique said:


> Only a "few" sets? I assumed all furniture sets would have their own house exteriors not just "special". How do you know? Did you translate the text or something? Now I'm depressed.


Prof gallows did but I bet common popular sets will have exterior designs and of course there will be exterior designs not related to themes


----------

